# AMD Trinity (Mobile) performance analysis



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2012)

Test is done to check if APU gaming is possible. What is APU gaming? Playing games on the integrated graphics as this way you can run games on battery for hours and at the same time keep the laptop's temperate down. Also if lowering the clockspeed have a big effect on games (in other words how processor clockspeed affects gaming performance). This is just for a reference and don't think all games will act the same way. Most modern games are unplayable on APU graphics.

*PREPARATION:*

My friend bought the HP G6 2005AX a few weeks ago and i borrowed it from him to test and clear the cloud of confusions surrounding the performance and dual graphics. I mainly tested 3 games with multiple combinations of processing power (clock) and GPUs. The clock was set to the lowest possible value from AMD CCC (Catalyst Control Center) and tested with both fGPU (HD 7640G) and dGPU (HD 7670M). On the next run, clock was set to max and same procedure was repeated. 

*PS:* When the processor is stretched under games its clock doesn't stay at 1.9Ghz, rather fluctuates between 2.3 and 2.6Ghz as turbo kicks in. So when 1.9Ghz is used, think it as 2.5Ghz dual core (other 2 cores are turned off / power gated).

*i.imgur.com/Jh9Ic.jpg
*forcing game to run on APU graphics
**i.imgur.com/mNsqe.jpg
*setting the APU to run at 1.4Ghz*

Remember that there is no clear way to select 7670M directly. So all i did was turn dual GPU off and set the game to high performance mode. Looking at the performance i am sure 7670M was being used turning off the integrated HD 7640G.

*i.imgur.com/qd2UN.jpg
*dual or single graphics
*
*PICS:
*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cSxbt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Oi4a7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XBdZm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FXbbM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jgaRp.jpg



*PS:* all are actual game pics as time of benchmark hence quality is set to high.

*TESTING:*

First in the chart is my all time favorite racing game, Burnout Paradise by Criterion Games. One may ask why i picked this old a game. First of all i wanted to test if integrated graphics can run this game as even if its old by today's standard it has nice graphics and is physics heavy so challenging for any kind of GPU. Secondly what kind of improvement does the discrete GPU show over the slow fGPU.

*BURNOUT PARADISE Ultimate Box(2009):*

*APU Clock**GPU Type**Average**Minumum**Maximum*1.4GhzHD 7640G3423421.9Ghz (~2.5Ghz turbo)HD 7640G4533561.4GhzHD 7670M4530601.9Ghz (~2.5Ghz turbo)HD 7670M594961

So whats the outcome? As expected, the fGPU handled the game easily and there was not even a single lag. Switching to discrete GPU doubled the FPS and increased smoothness. Also the game takes advantage of higher clockspeed.

Next in line is a slightly new game, Medal of Honor.

*Medal of Honor (2010):
*
*APU Clock**GPU Type**Average**Minimum**Maximum*1.4GhzHD 7640G1910291.9Ghz (~2.5Ghz turbo)HD 7640G2416321.4GhzHD 7670M3216461.9Ghz (~2.5Ghz turbo)HD 7670M462362

As i said at the beginning, most new games will not work on the APU graphics and unless the processor is clocked at 1.9Ghz, it is not smooth. When the number of enemies increase or explosions going on, the frames dip below 20 and game start to lag a lot. Switch to discrete GPU and problem solved. Games run fine with minimum FPS being 23 which is very much acceptable.

Lastly it is the kicker, Bulletstorm. This one got picked cause i wanted to stretch the system to its limit.

*Bulletstorm (2011):*

*APU Clock**GPU Type**Average**Minumum**Maximum*1.4GhzHD 7640G147171.9Ghz (~2.5Ghz turbo)HD 7640G1510181.4GhzHD 7670M2712321.9Ghz (~2.5Ghz turbo)HD 7670M301834

APU gaming? Forget it. Unless you turn on discrete GPU, game is unplayable. Also clockspeed increase doesn't have a drastic effect in the framerates though minimum FPS does goes up quite a bit. Remember the game was played at mid-high settings, so at lowest setting APU alone should be able to handle it but won't be fun.

*Conclusion:*

AMD has done it but only partially. You can game on the laptop, modern games but only at lowest of settings. To play demanding games like Battlefield or Batman, better grab one with a discrete GPU. However if you are of the more casual player, you'll be more than content with how the APU and its inbuilt graphics behaves. Dual GPU only works in DX11 games and as i had no DX11 games at my hand at that point of time, can't do any testing. Flip to page 2 if you want to check DX11 results (tests done by other members, not me).

*i.imgur.com/kfKsr.jpg*i.imgur.com/3aDEB.jpg
*temp at start. after 1hr of burnout paradise at low.*

Another important point is the heat generated when gaming. If you turn on dual GPU (or just switch to the discrete GPU) the laptop's left side vent area runs really hot. But if you switch to APU's graphics (or further underclock the APU), the temperature drops to ~50-55degree. Under load (or gaming with discrete GPU on) the laptop's processor touches 90degree but remember this is not a gaming laptop and moreover 90 is normal temperature for laptop when it is stretched like this.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

Try DiRT 3, F1 2011 and Unigine Heaven.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2012)

I returned the laptop 

And i don't have D3 or F1. Should have tested Heaven benchmark.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice . 
Did you check the battery consumption on single gpu and combination of gpu+apu?
Also, one of my friend just bought HP G6 with A8 . And the problem is he's getting 65+ Celsius even at idle.I tried many things but no success.
Any ideas?


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2012)

Trinity doesn't have dual GPU support for anything other than DX11 applications prior to 12.6 beta catalyst drivers. No wonder the dual GPU failed in DX9 titles. Should have tested with at least one DX11 title.

Nice review btw.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2012)

Skud said:


> Trinity doesn't have dual GPU support for anything other than DX11 applications prior to 12.6 beta catalyst drivers. No wonder the dual GPU failed in DX9 titles. Should have tested with at least one DX11 title.



didn't know that. thanks for the info 



Skud said:


> Nice review btw.



thanks 



Piyush said:


> Did you check the battery consumption on single gpu and combination of gpu+apu?



i didn't. testing was mainly done on APU when on battery. moreover the battery was not caliberated properly. Showed random battery life.



Piyush said:


> Also, one of my friend just bought HP G6 with A8 . And the problem is he's getting 65+ Celsius even at idle.I tried many things but no success.
> Any ideas?



i think dual GPU is on. Play with CCC a bit. Took me several hours to figure out that 7670 works when game is run in performance mode + single gpu mode. then had to redo everything. BTW how you checked temperature? remember outdated software doesn't support Trinity. GPU_Z showed strange graphics memory when dual GPU was on.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> i think dual GPU is on. Play with CCC a bit. Took me several hours to figure out that 7670 works when game is run in performance mode + single gpu mode. then had to redo everything. BTW how you checked temperature? remember outdated software doesn't support Trinity. GPU_Z showed strange graphics memory when dual GPU was on.


Well I used core temp.
Will try to check temps on single gpu mode and will respond.

Also, should I wait for A10?


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 7, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Well I used core temp.
> Will try to check temps on single gpu mode and will respond.
> 
> Also, should I wait for A10?


 
and what abt batman series??/FIFA??? will they run well???


----------



## duke123 (Aug 7, 2012)

rahulpv102 said:


> and what abt batman series??/FIFA??? will they run well???


both run well...
batman arkham city runs smooth in medium settings...but temp is an issue ...core temperature is rising to 90C within 10 minutes in my laptop...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice analysis Sam . Did you ever felt that the CPU would bottleneck while running latest titles, especially DX11 based titles? (I have a strong feeling for that ) From your benchmarks, 1.4GHz obviously acting as bottleneck for the tested games, so have a feeling how DX11 titles would do at 1.9GHz?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

rahulpv102 said:


> and what abt batman series??/FIFA??? will they run well???



didnt try any of them
but I tried Witcher 2 on it, it was smooth even on high settings (1376*768 resolution)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nice analysis Sam . Did you ever felt that the CPU would bottleneck while running latest titles, especially DX11 based titles? (I have a strong feeling for that ) From your benchmarks, 1.4GHz obviously acting as bottleneck for the tested games, so have a feeling how DX11 titles would do at 1.9GHz?



i don't think many games will get bottlenecked as HD7670M itself falls in low-mid range. i ran bulletstorm at high and the graphics looked just amazing. and as you can see 1.4Ghz and 1.9Ghz (2.3-2.4Ghz constant under highperformance mode) there isn't that much difference in the max FPS which would show any kind of bottleneck.

The reason for me testing the 1.4Ghz with discrete GPU was simple: i am trying to bottleneck the GPU. And only in MOH the 1.4Ghz had a significant affect on the framerates.



Piyush said:


> Also, should I wait for A10?



A10 may be priced way too close to i5 + 7670M configuration and the latter will easily suppress A10. Instead wait for cheaper configuration from Asus.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 8, 2012)

Went through your review and a bit confused. Are you saying, the gpu is not that good as its made out to be? Or that dual gpu is useless(at least for current version)? And if you don't mind, could you explain a bit about the 1.4Ghz and 1.9Ghz (2.3-2.4Ghz constant under highperformance mode) part? 

*A10 may be priced way too close to i5 + 7670M configuration and the latter will easily suppress A10. Instead wait for cheaper configuration from Asus. *

There's some rumor about HP launching an A10 before Diwali and priced below 40k.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Went through your review and a bit confused. Are you saying, the gpu is not that good as its made out to be? Or that dual gpu is useless(at least for current version)?


It works if the game is right. Asymmetric Crossfire doesn't support DirectX 9 games. Only DirectX 11 games and there are no DirectX 11 game in the review.

Bulletstorm and Burnout Paradise are not DirectX 11. Dunno about Medal of Honor. Most probably not.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2012)

Ronnie012 said:


> Went through your review and a bit confused. Are you saying, the gpu is not that good as its made out to be? Or that dual gpu is useless(at least for current version)?



i didn't know that dual GPU only supports DX11 games so all 3 games i tested were DX9/10 else would have tested Batman Arkham City also. Dual GPU works as read in some other review and performance should improve in the future (more DX11 titles) but for now don't buy laptop just cause of dual GPU. 7670 is pretty capable of handling any game you throw at it in mid or high details. Instead use it as dGPU ---> hardcore gaming. fGPU ---> casual gaming.



Ronnie012 said:


> And if you don't mind, could you explain a bit about the 1.4Ghz and 1.9Ghz (2.3-2.4Ghz constant under highperformance mode) part?



i downclocked the processor to 1.4Ghz to test if at such low speed and with integrated graphics can it run any game at all (even i was skeptical). Old games will run at high details and new ones at low or mid. Moreover cause of that the laptop fan was completely silent and it ran as if i was browsing and not gaming.
But the sole reason i underclocked the APU is previously i said in some thread that the processor in today laptops are lot more powerful than the GPU that gets shipped and anyone care about game should think about the GPU first and processor later as many have said about Core i3 and AMD A6/A8 will bottleneck HD7670 or GT630/540. But i didn't know if i was correct and the best way to test was to force the GPU to be bottlenecked by the slow (downclocked) processor. From the bulletstorm and burnout benchmark the FPS dropped by just 2-3 FPS when processor was downclocked and only MOH showing a significant performance drop but still game didn't lag. So one can say in case of MOH the slow processor did limit the performance but at default clock of 1.9Ghz, it won't happen. And had the testing been done with a laptop shipping with i5 or i7, performance will go up slightly but i think 7670 was fully stretched.

Also i just ran the game in high performance mode, turned off APU's graphics so it got extra thermal/power headroom and increased its clock to 2.3Ghz+



Ronnie012 said:


> There's some rumor about HP launching an A10 before Diwali and priced below 40k.



by then 2nd/3rd gen Core i5 + 7670M based laptops will start selling for same price. And those will outperform A10 in all benchmark.


----------



## desiJATT (Aug 8, 2012)

Good review Sam, whatever the numbers are, an APU based notebook at 40K make more sense than buying a low end Intel one.


----------



## magnet (Aug 9, 2012)

Sam just one last thought.I cant wait longer i can go for this as well as the i7 sammy one.

So money not an issue.Being future proof and  as well as for games and encoding and rendering which one you think i should go with?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2012)

Samsung 550P will thrash this one is every benchmark one can name, except battery backup 
If you can sell out 50k, 550P is lot better. Though i said about throttling but most users have said they didn't experience any such issue.


----------



## magnet (Aug 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> Samsung 550P will thrash this one is every benchmark one can name, except battery backup
> If you can sell out 50k, 550P is lot better. Though i said about throttling but most users have said they didn't experience any such issue.



Hmm and what about the asus scene .Has any details came out about their trinity based config.

I seriously feel this machine doesnt deserve 33-34k price.At most 29k. But just waiting to see at what price samsung launches


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2012)

nice review sam...keep it up  given its price, this is a complete VFM product by HP till date. they also solved heating issues.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

RON28 said:


> nice review sam...keep it up  given its price, this is a complete VFM product by HP till date. they also solved heating issues.



yup. heating issue is mostly sorted out in this lappy.



magnet said:


> Hmm and what about the asus scene .Has any details came out about their trinity based config.



hope i can tell something about it. till now no info on anything 



magnet said:


> I seriously feel this machine doesnt deserve 33-34k price.At most 29k. But just waiting to see at what price samsung launches



given the free accessories and Windows, price is justified but should have launched same laptop with no accessories or Windows at sub 30k price. Or even without any discrete GPU as 7640 is somewhat capable.


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 10, 2012)

hi sam i tested dirt 3 showdown in high performance mode this is what i have
i installed driver 12.6 from techpowerup link..... after installing frame rates increased a little biit from the default driver ( i don't know which version it was before) .
graphics settings ultra 
crossfire mode        22.84/22.50
non crossfire mode 15.49/15.71

so crossfire helps in fps in directx 11 games.

i also had street fighter vs tekken but even running in the highest mode there was no change in fps both igpu / dgpu mode, but before i updated the driver the inbuilt benchmark system always showed 7640 as graphics adapter no matter which mode igpu/dgpu i choose, after updating driver it always showed 7640+7660m whatever mode i choose.

in dirt when we choose  dual graphics mode there was a flickering effect over load images; and in game-play when we finish a race ie, in the slow-motion part.
there was no overheating issue when testing for the benchmarks.

i guess one more stable driver release 12.7 0r 12.8 and all the issues will be addressed. even though the fps is 22fps in ultra mode it dint show any lag in dirt, it was awesome to watch..... 
other please try to update their experinces with other games.

but guys after driver updating my lappie dint start, for three times i had to hard shutdown by pressing power button, it freezes after the windows bootscreen. hope it will not happen again!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks for the numbers 
i downloaded 12.6 from filehippo for my PC and tested the same driver in laptop but that caused laptop to show some strange colour pattern failing to enter windows. Also i checked for update from CCC and was said its latest version. maybe HP version is slightly different from official one.

Dirt 3 @ Ultra on a 32k laptop. WOW.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2012)

^I am going to download dirt 3


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I am going to download dirt 3



try Dirt: Showdown. Lot better if you try only SP.

i'll try running this @ ultra in my pc. but surely G6 can't. its lot more graphics heavy than 3.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> try Dirt: Showdown. Lot better if you try only SP.
> 
> i'll try running this @ ultra in my pc. but surely G6 can't. its lot more graphics heavy than 3.



Ok will do, ty


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

nice to see that there arent any heating issues
there were with A6 laptops


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2012)

Sam said:


> Dirt 3 @ Ultra on a 32k laptop. WOW.


yup, that's why you should have tried it. 



zacfx05 said:


> in dirt when we choose  dual graphics mode there was a flickering effect over load images; and in game-play when we finish a race ie, in the slow-motion part.


Try installing the latest CAP and see if it gets fixed. (Catalyst Application Profile) These work in conjuction with your driver. And yes, 12.7 CAP3 will work with Catalyst 12.6.

*sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 10, 2012)

sam it was dirt showdown not dirt 3 , i thing both are different .  i couldnt boot in with 12.6 driver (it crashed many times i think, it may be the laggy thing told by duke) i had to do a system restore in safe mod  .


----------



## duke123 (Aug 11, 2012)

i tried arkham city which has a inbuilt benchmarking feature..the gaming performance has improved benchmarks when dual graphics enabled(almost 33% on average)...the game runs smooth with dual graphics enabled .....the game is unplayable(lot of lag) when dual graphics are disabled... also there is a AMD dual graphics logo overlapped with gameplay when dual graphics are enabled which is not seen when they are disabled...


i am unable to upload properly ...somebody edit the post properly if its useful....


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 11, 2012)

duke which driver your on , 12.6.......? doesnt it crashes, if not your lucky man it increases fps but crashes mostly as i mentioned before, and try v-sync off it may increase fps.


----------



## devil404 (Aug 11, 2012)

I was planning to buy a new laptop mainly for playing games and java programming. How will this laptop fair when ibm Websphere server, ibm Websphere IDE or latest eclipse ide, oracle database 10/11 together.


----------



## Shoaibq (Aug 11, 2012)

Very informative Sam..
Cleared many of my doubts..
Thanks..


----------



## bhupati (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought G6 few days ago and happy with my purchase of a decently future proof product. Couple of driver revisions should get us good enough crossfireX performance.
My initial observation is that GTA4 or any game for that matter, doesn't recognize dGPU while running on battery even if you select: High performance power option -> disable crossfireX -> Setup the game to run in Performance mode under CCC.

Overall, with improving OpenCL application support (AMD's parallel compute feature) and possible doubling (ideal) of graphics performance in future makes this platform and G6 specifically a good buy for the price.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2012)

bhupati said:


> I bought G6 few days ago and happy with my purchase of a decently future proof product. Couple of driver revisions should get us good enough crossfireX performance.
> My initial observation is that GTA4 or any game for that matter, doesn't recognize dGPU while running on battery even if you select: High performance power option -> disable crossfireX -> Setup the game to run in Performance mode under CCC.
> 
> Overall, with improving OpenCL application support (AMD's parallel compute feature) and possible doubling (ideal) of graphics performance in future makes this platform and G6 specifically a good buy for the price.



you tested GTA4? got playable framerates at default resolution?


----------



## bhupati (Aug 28, 2012)

So far with latest v1.0.7.0 patch and dual mode disabled, I'm getting stuttering during gameplay (@native res+ medium details+ X2AA). The problem it seems is no matter what the combination of settings/parameters, I'm unable to activate JUST the dGPU because 7670 should be capable of smoother gameplay.

I'll post details with fraps and updated drivers.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2012)

yes you are right. AMD made a big mess of the dual GPU thing. should design dual GPU, fGPU and dGPU interface from grounds up in AMD CCC or just develop a new AMD CCC for laptops to avoid all sort of confusion.


----------



## bhupati (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay, so I got some 'interesting' results.
GTA4 inbuilt benchmark reports 7640G (dual mode disabled) and 7640G+7670M but not 7670M in any case. Both these modes requires reboot to 'actually' show up in benchmarks.



Although when showing just 6740G, 7670M is actually being used! 
AMD system monitor confirms this:

The red line is APU and maroon one is GPU.

Also when dual mode is enabled we see the same usage graph but the performance is somewhat improved. We're still talking stutters and ~28fps but it's 'feels' smoother.

Drivers are a mess for this platform with no official catalyst for trinity yet. See this forum -
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/troubleshooting/56296-shockingly-poor-performance-new-laptop-1.html

Crysis REFUSED TO LOAD and I was too weary to install others.

In the end I guess we will have to wait for official catalyst with trinity and switchable/dual graphics support. And since 7670M is actually being used and the gameplay is still choppy, we have to be realistic of our gaming expectations.


----------



## duke123 (Aug 30, 2012)

did you upgrade to AMD Mobility Catalyst 12.8...there will be improvement in performance....


----------



## bhupati (Aug 30, 2012)

The auto detect feature on AMD site doesn't works on this platform, it installs a tool and nothing happens. I tried updating from the default vision control center, said my device was up to date. 
Catalyst 12.8 doesn't has trinity/switchable graphics support.
*support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystSoftwareSuiteVersion128ReleaseNotes.aspx


----------



## duke123 (Aug 30, 2012)

AMD Catalyst Software suite doesnt work.the suite doesnt support 7000M series...you have to install AMD Catalyst Mobility display  Driver...it supports trinity....try that it worked for me...
AMD Catalyst...

[url=*postimage.org/image/fynk8xbrz/]*s19.postimage.org/fynk8xbrz/amd_vision.jpg[/URL]

[url=*postimage.org/image/3y24874db/]*s19.postimage.org/3y24874db/wei.jpg[/URL]


----------



## bhupati (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, didn't knew about separate versions of catalyst.
BTW for those who want direct download link (to use with IDM) to latest 12.8 Mobility Catalyst :
*www2.ati.com/drivers/mobile/12-8_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe


----------



## bhupati (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay, so after the 12.8 update one area which gets certainly improved is the REAL switching between APU, GPU and Dual mode. Performance update is minor but atleast dGPU is getting used exclusively (although the game still doesn't recognize it) without any activity from APU to bottleneck CPU (which happens with default drivers) thus less stutters. Also after the update dGPU is shown as '7600M Series'.
Here is the complete collection of benchmark and usage graph with the three combination. 
*db.tt/LsXdychq

The result is obvious - Update drivers, disable dual mode and configure the game under 'HIGH PERFORMANCE' to get the best results.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2012)

12.8 is good.
My friend just called and confirmed that he is getting better performance with 12.8.

Games he tested:

GTA 4 -->around 30 fps on med-high quality, patched 1.5

Witcher 2 EE --> around 20-25 fps on med-high quality

Deus EX HR --> 35+ fps on high quality

and a couple of more games in which I dont have any sort of interest


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2012)

@bhupati , nice job. you have done some nice benchmarking. didn't get time to go through the whole thing but looks like AMD is finally offering better drivers.


----------



## NGK (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
           I have brought this laptop for the first time back in July at 29K and most recently on 17-09-12 at 30.5K. I have personally brought and , Registered with HP, Created recovery media, Removed crap-ware, Backed up drivers (SWsetup folder) , Removed recovery partition, Repartitioned Drive (100GB,100GB,205GB), Installed Basic software (MPC-HC + LAV, 7Zip, Mplayer, Foobar, Waterfox, Shockwave, Adobe flash, Sumatra PDF, FDM, Burnaware, Deamon tools, Directx 2010 June, CCleaner), Configured and tuned up windows, and Setup Antivirus (Avast Home) for over 34 individual laptops between July and September. Only one another laptop (ASUS x53TA-SX096D) had sold in such unprecedented numbers from my shop. But after all that A6 and A8 Madness I have caught the AMD bug and wants to know how well the 2005AX will handle ES V: Skyrim?
           I plan to sell my VAIO Laptop (Sony USA 2010 with i3 2.53GHz,8GB 1.6Ghz, 320GB Hitachi 7mm HDD) for 22k. I can get ASUS X53TA for 28K (4GB + 6650M) but HP 2005AX for only 33K (4GB+7670M). I plan to buy either based on how well Skyrim plays in it, as for now.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 10, 2012)

you can check notebookcheck's benchmark. Skyrim will run on high and if Xfire really kicks in, then even better.


----------



## anshul.katta (Apr 18, 2013)

hi , how abt hp g6-2312 ax.....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172836-hp-hp-g6-2312ax.html


----------



## rishisom (Jun 18, 2013)

i brought this laptop two month ago . it preform well in normal usages (below 2.3 GHz Speed) but when any application(Games) enables turbo core speed (up to 3.2 GHz) ,my laptop generates extreme heat (upto 97 degree C). Is that a normal thing for A10-4600m or my laptop have heating issue . NFS Most Wanted 2012 with medium settings perform well with out any lag but cpu temperature goes up to 97C . which not look good to me.


----------

